# ok guys need you help



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

ok im going to get the pond tommorrow it will be 50 gallons i only want about 2 fish what kind are pretty big(not koi they cost to mucH)?
what do i have to do before i put them in?
what food is good?
and is there a way of telling male and female i dont want babies ?
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
thanks


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Dechlorinate the water and add some Bio-Spira to start with. this leaves out the need for cycling.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

i only want about 2 fish what kind are pretty big(not koi they cost to mucH)?
I have 2 feeder fish that have grown to over a foot in length. So it all depends on how cost effective you want to be. Even the feeders get good looking when they get that size.

what do i have to do before i put them in?
Fill the pond and I would let it sit at least overnight to make sure it doesnt have any leaks. Dechlorinate if you can.

what food is good?
Depending on the size of the goldfish. Flakes, or pellets.

and is there a way of telling male and female i dont want babies ?
You can only tell once they get to breeding age. Usually pet stores dont have goldfish old enough to breed unless they picked them up from someone whose tank they outgrew.


----------

